# Knobby or Mary Knobbins?



## Maggie3fan (Jan 16, 2021)

Make up your minds group...
Gular does not look bigger, but is separated, and most females seem to almost be one piece.
Knobby gulars


Mary Knobbins gulars


Knobby vent


Mary Knobbins


oh noooooooooooo


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2021)

I think you need to ask Knobbins to make up "its" mind. Lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 17, 2021)

can torts be hermaphroditic?


----------



## Ink (Jan 17, 2021)

Mr. Mary Knobbins? Miss. Dexter Persimmons says Hi?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 17, 2021)

Just call them PAT!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 17, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just call them PAT!


PAT??


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 17, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> PAT??


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 17, 2021)

Ink said:


> Mr. Mary Knobbins? Miss. Dexter Persimmons says Hi?


My sister says it looks to her(Y)that MK gulars are growing, females gulars are small. She thinks MK is in a fluctuation period or something. I do see when looking at her cloaca that the "V" is more "U" now. I will have a fit if she is really a male. I have done things simply because Knobby was a female. I cannot have 2 males in my shed.Damn it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2021)

Well the cloaca is still close to the body, the tail is still quite small and the anal scutes point inward - all girl traits. But that up curved gular is a male trait. So three girl traits to one boy trait. Mary Knobbins!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 17, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> My sister says it looks to her(Y)that MK gulars are growing, females gulars are small. She thinks MK is in a fluctuation period or something. I do see when looking at her cloaca that the "V" is more "U" now. I will have a fit if she is really a male. I have done things simply because Knobby was a female. I cannot have 2 males in my shed.Damn it!


And, simply because it's magnificent; Dudley Gomez and (no doubt here) Male gular, what a big weapon, and he just looks mean.
I have always been wary of Dudley, he is well over 100 lbs, he looks mean, and he chases me! Seriously...he can run fairly fast for a tortoise. So I started giving him really good treats (sorry Y) everyday. But he continued to chase me. He is very territorial. Anyhow look at him, he exudes meanness and orneriness... but I won him over with apples...


----------



## Ink (Jan 17, 2021)

He is very handsome. How long have you had him?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2021)

Ink said:


> He is very handsome. How long have you had him?


I got him when he was about 35lbs.


----------



## Ink (Jan 17, 2021)

He looks like he wants to eat the camera..?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 17, 2021)

Ink said:


> He is very handsome. How long have you had him?


He is my sisters, I took those picture when I was at her place.

And I need to stress, just because Dudley 'looks' mean and I say he is, he really isn't, he is just so impressive so big and curious, intelligent...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 17, 2021)

I am always impressed at Dudley. He definitely is a wild animal. She rarely feeds him! She treats him as a wild animal, and I can't see her out in her pen "hey Dudley baby come follow me, come here sweetie" I can't see it. She never pays any attention to him at all. Yet, he is so healthy, and active, just the epitome of male Sulcata, you get an adrenaline rush being close to him.
OMG! Here he comes...


His legs are bigger than my chicken legs


----------



## Relic (Jan 17, 2021)

He looks a bit like a criminal defense lawyer I knew once...


----------

